# Strung out in Tampa



## CrotchInfection (Sep 19, 2014)

and it really blows. I just moved here, don't know anyone, and in opiate withdrawal. Anyone here live in Tampa? I gotta get out and meet some people and shit. I ain't a bum, got a job and an apt and I can actually pay my bills. Hmu on here if you know the area please!


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 19, 2014)

I can vouch for these people:
http://www.tampa-na.org/

Sorry about the withdrawal thing. Have any advice for somebody who hasn't started?


----------



## CrotchInfection (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks but no thanks man, it ain't that bad, and I ain't lookin to get clean in any way. I'm just looking to meet like-minded individuals in the Tampa area and maybe have some fun. I just moved from NY because I was offered a job as a chemist. I used to travel, but haven't in a long while. I also want someone to show me the good tattoo spots in the area because I need some ink.


----------



## wrkrsunite (Sep 19, 2014)

Man coming from a long time heroin user i can tell you Florida is a rough place to have a habit. Your best bet may be to make the drive up to Atlanta where there is tons of good dope in the bluff (northwest Atlanta). I just left there from homebummin with a habit for way to long. I'm back to riding choo choo's around the country till I end up in some random city strung out again ( I hav'nt beet strung out in Chicago in A while). But I know the scene in Atlantic real well so pm me if u need help and I'll do what I can.


----------



## CrotchInfection (Sep 19, 2014)

wrkrsunite said:


> Man coming from a long time heroin user i can tell you Florida is a rough place to have a habit. Your best bet may be to make the drive up to Atlanta where there is tons of good dope in the bluff (northwest Atlanta). I just left there from homebummin with a habit for way to long. I'm back to riding choo choo's around the country till I end up in some random city strung out again ( I hav'nt beet strung out in Chicago in A while). But I know the scene in Atlantic real well so pm me if u need help and I'll do what I can.


Thanks dude. I'm not gonna head to Atlanta because I'm making mad cash here... but I've been taking kratom for a month now. I'm not really physically into it, but mentally I still need it. I understand I'm an addict, but to put it bluntly, I don't give a shit. Anything would work if it contains opium I can purify it. If I do head to Atlanta though I'll hit you up, I've always wanted to head there


----------



## wrkrsunite (Sep 19, 2014)

CrotchInfection said:


> Thanks dude. I'm not gonna head to Atlanta because I'm making mad cash here... but I've been taking kratom for a month now. I'm not really physically into it, but mentally I still need it. I understand I'm an addict, but to put it bluntly, I don't give a shit. Anything would work if it contains opium I can purify it. If I do head to Atlanta though I'll hit you up, I've always wanted to head there


Cool, yea I accepted the fact I have a life long love affair with arm dope a long time ago, why fight it. In fact I'm in Arizona now and scored some amazing tar today , so I'm sitting in a jack in the box using their WiFi scratching my ass off nodding now. Good luck though bro and let me know if you do head up to hotlanta (good ass white dope, I found I guy who was cutting his with fentynol).


----------



## mymotherisafish (Sep 20, 2014)

Id recommend going to st pete to meet people if youve got transportation. Thats where i grew up, and theres generally cooler people and more stuff going on there than in tampa. Wouldn't know where to score any dope as i havent been there in a minute, but I know in st pete theyve got a couple of kratom bars if you're into that


----------

